

A Magazine With a Puzzle Buried Inside - mariorz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/21/arts/television/21wire.html?_r=1

======
ars
And I let my subscription expire since I would just read it online....

------
kqr2
This ties in nicely with J. J. Abrams "Mystery Box" Ted Talk.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/j_j_abrams_mystery_box.ht...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/j_j_abrams_mystery_box.html)

In fact, the cover of wired uses the same design as his magic mystery box.

------
krisneuharth
This was such an awesome issue, they should really strive to make every issue
this interactive and thought provoking. I spent 3 hours on a plane thumbing
through it looking for connections and solving some of the puzzles. Really
exciting stuff and look forward to more in the future.

